# My new TT RS



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

Hi All,
I've been lurking on here awhile now checking out all the various RS colors. I finally found a car with the color and options I wanted and we just purchased it. Its Suzuka Gray with Titanium Pkg, Carbon mirrors and Tech Pkg. Only thing missing was the heated seats but I can live without that. I can't wait to get this cool ride home, Here's a few pics from the dealer.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Delicious.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Hell yea! Congrats!

- Jeremy -


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

Cool Zooka, Did you get it from George at Ira?


----------



## krenshaw (Feb 16, 2012)

I see you chose the fastest color 

Congrats Dave! I know it was a tough choice for you, but I think you're going to be very, very happy with this spec!


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

Congrats Dave!

Very cool 3/4 rear shot of the Suzuka Grey...in that light I almost mistook it for Aviator Grey (Audi Exclusive)


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

YYC Dubber said:


> Congrats Dave!
> 
> Very cool 3/4 rear shot of the Suzuka Grey...in that light I almost mistook it for Aviator Grey (Audi Exclusive)


I almost mistook it for Ibis 

- Jeremy -


----------



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

Fissues said:


> Cool Zooka, Did you get it from George at Ira?


 No, car is in CA and Intercity Lines just picked it up this morning. Should have it in 7 ~ 10 days


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

DaveTT said:


> Hi All,
> I've been lurking on here awhile now checking out all the various RS colors. I finally found a car with the color and options I wanted and we just purchased it. Its Suzuka Gray with Titanium Pkg, Carbon mirrors and Tech Pkg. Only thing missing was the heated seats but I can live without that. I can't wait to get this cool ride home, Here's a few pics from the dealer.


Hey DaveTT, is that Audi Escondido??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

J662 said:


> Hey DaveTT, is that Audi Escondido??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is, we're you there?


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Funny, that's where I'm purchasing mine. It's been on order for months and I will be finally picking it up next week! I thought that Suzuka was being sold to someone in NY?? If it's the one I'm thinking of, it was originally ordered by someone famous (not that that is a big deal)and they backed out. I'm certain that's it. Did you know that?

And if you are the guy in NY then we have the same rep 👍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

J662 said:


> Funny, that's where I'm purchasing mine. It's been on order for months and I will be finally picking it up next week! I thought that Suzuka was being sold to someone in NY?? If it's the one I'm thinking of, it was originally ordered by someone famous (not that that is a big deal)and they backed out. I'm certain that's it. Did you know that?
> 
> And if you are the guy in NY then we have the same rep 👍
> 
> ...


I'm in MA, the car should be here tomorrow, pics to follow


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

Congrats, nice to see another MA resident with an RS!


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

DaveTT said:


> I'm in MA, the car should be here tomorrow, pics to follow


Congrats. You got a nice ride! I'll be picking mine up just a couple days after you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

Yum!
Looks awesome. Be sure to register her on quattive.com
:thumbup:


----------



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

*Finally !!!*

Intercity lines just dropped off the car, what a great service!
Here's a few quick pics, more tomorrow. Car is sick


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

DaveTT said:


> Intercity lines just dropped off the car, what a great service!
> Here's a few quick pics, more tomorrow. Car is sick


You might as well just sleep in your garage tonight! I would! Haha. Congrats Dave. 

Nice GTR...
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

Hard wired the passport 9500 today and went for a long drive. Had a chance to play with the sport button, I like the louder exhaust note and suspension setting but the throttle response is a little too sensitive for me in normal driving. I wish Audi had put this on a button but itself. The shifter has a nice feel to it and the clutch is perfect. I can't wait till the break in miles are done though. I've got to go to the pet store to get a air shutoff valve to do the flapper mod, love hearing that exhaust note.

Here's a few more pics before the car gets dirty. Getting the clear bra install tomorrow.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

so which car is faster


----------



## Anthony1111 (Jan 17, 2012)

Dang those carbon fibors mirros look awesome.. Wish I had them!


----------



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

Anthony1111 said:


> Dang those carbon fibors mirros look awesome.. Wish I had them!


I might get the carbon fiber rear spoiler also to match the mirrors


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

DaveTT said:


> I might get the carbon fiber rear spoiler also to match the mirrors


You got her shoes dirty! Tsk tsk...

That's actually the reason why I didn't get the carbon mirrors is because they don't match anything else on the car. They look nice, but there's no theme. They seem a bit out of place. However, I think the carbon mirrors with a carbon wing might look pretty sweet and I think I might just have a new mod plan... Hmm...

You get used to the sport throttle pretty quick. And during spirited driving, it's absolutely necessary for quick downshifts. Everyone seems to dislike it at first because it's so sensitive, but now I really love it. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

- Jeremy - said:


> You got her shoes dirty! Tsk tsk...
> 
> That's actually the reason why I didn't get the carbon mirrors is because they don't match anything else on the car. They look nice, but there's no theme. They seem a bit out of place. However, I think the carbon mirrors with a carbon wing might look pretty sweet and I think I might just have a new mod plan... Hmm...
> 
> ...


I was looking in the trunk and there is room for a space saver spare there, do you know of any ROW options available for a spare?


----------



## krenshaw (Feb 16, 2012)

So she's finally home! Congrats Dave!

Would love to hear your thoughts on the GT-R vs. TT-RS when you get a chance. I know they're really apples & oranges, but it would be interesting to hear a comparo nonetheless. I was inches from pulling the trigger on a GT-R before the RS bug bit me.

Those CF mirrors really do look great. And, I think a CF spoiler would be a terrific idea to pull it all together. I'm thinking about doing the CF rear diffuser myself (I really don't like the plasticy/fake honeycomb grille look of the stock one).

Best of luck & drive her in good health!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

DaveTT said:


> I was looking in the trunk and there is room for a space saver spare there, do you know of any ROW options available for a spare?


As far as I know, all recent Audi's sold in Europe have a fix-a-flat kit and a pump. I don't think they even offer a donut here.

- Jeremy -


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

here you go carbon lovers


----------



## ati2ud (Mar 5, 2012)

dave thats sick, the more I see that color the more I love it, cant wait to see it in person. However trying to get this order right over the internet with minimal phone conversations sucks. (our FOB phone situation is pitiful) anyways, can you please tell me do I want option code : "6W3 Front License Plate Holder" , or do I want option code : "6W9 Front Grille Filler Panel"?? I want the front grille to look like yours does.

thanks man

drew


----------



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

ati2ud said:


> dave thats sick, the more I see that color the more I love it, cant wait to see it in person. However trying to get this order right over the internet with minimal phone conversations sucks. (our FOB phone situation is pitiful) anyways, can you please tell me do I want option code : "6W3 Front License Plate Holder" , or do I want option code : "6W9 Front Grille Filler Panel"?? I want the front grille to look like yours does.
> 
> thanks man
> 
> drew


 I just dbl checked my window sticker and it's called front filler panel. Good luck


----------



## ati2ud (Mar 5, 2012)

DaveTT said:


> I just dbl checked my window sticker and it's called front filler panel. Good luck


nice, thanks alot for looking Dave, filler panel is what is showing on my sheet.

drew


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Dave. I have my GTR coming instead and was worried that these cars are too similar thus selling the other. Were you planning to keep both?


----------



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

m3cosmos said:


> Hi Dave. I have my GTR coming instead and was worried that these cars are too similar thus selling the other. Were you planning to keep both?


 Hi,
Yes they are similar being coupes, all wheel drive fast and unique and I find the RS is more practical, less expensive to operate and I can feel more comfortable leaving it parked somewhere. I've had the GT-R for 2 years now and Every time I use the car, It still draws interest from people, parked, on the road etc.
If you don't want any attention, don't get the GT-R. I got the RS as a fast, comfortable, all wheel drive sports car I can use as a daily driver. The GT-R is my weekend toy. Hope that helps


----------



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

*VertureShield*

Had the front bumper, hood, front fenders and rocker panels wrapped yesterday. Unique Car Care in Wakefield MA did the job and it really turned out nice. No seams


----------

